# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türkiye'den Norveç'e nota!

## bozok

*Norveç'e nota!* 


_Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu, Norveç'in başkenti Oslo'da geç müdahale sonucu hayatını kaybeden 63 yaşındaki Türk Döndü Tulum ile ilgili bu ülkeye nota verildiğini açıkladı._


Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu, Almanya'nın yeni Dışişleri Bakanı Guido Westerwelle ile yaptığı görüşmenin ardından gerçekleşen ortak basın toplantısında, Norveç'te bir Türk ailesine yönelik tutumla ilgili basına yansıyan habere yönelik soruları yanıtladı. 

Davutoğlu, "Norveç'te vatandaşımız Döndü Tulum'un maalesef çok acı bir şekilde kaybı, bizi büyük bir teessüre sevk etmiştir. Gerek ailesine, gerekse bütün yakınlarına buradan taziyede bulunmak istiyorum. Bütün vatandaşlarımızın hukukunu takip etmek bizim görevimizdir. Bu durumda ise sadece bir vatandaşımızın hukukunu takip etmek değil, bir insan hakları, insani bir durum da söz konusu" diye konuştu.



Olayı yakinen takip ettiklerini ifade eden Davutoğlu, "Burada bir ihmal ve kusurun olup olmadığı konusunun araştırılması için Norveç makamlarına resmen başvurduk. Ankara'da Norveç Büyükelçiliğine bir nota verildi, bir girişimde bulunuldu. Oslo Büyükelçiliğimiz de olayı yakinen takip ediyor" dedi.

Bu tür olayların cereyan etmemesinin çok önemli olduğunu söyleyen Davutoğlu, etnik, dini, kökeni ne olursa olsun, medeni bir toplumda karşılaşılmaması gereken bir tablo olduğunu belirterek, sebepleri araştıracaklarını ve Norveç makamlarıyla bu konuya açık şekilde görüşeceklerini kaydetti.



07.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.

----------


## bozok

*'Kara kafa Norveç'* 



*Norveç'te ölen Döndü Tulum toprağa verildi...*

*8.Ocak.2010 / İlker AKGüNGüR / VATAN SAMSUN* 

Norveç’te polisin insanlık dışı uygulaması yüzünden hayatını kaybeden Döndü Tulum, memleketi Samsun’da toprağa verildi. Kadının acılı ailesi, “Annem ölüyor dedik, terörist muamelesi gördük. O içeride ecel terleri dökerken, polis bizi dövdü. Annemizin katili Norveç polisi ve müdahale etmeyen sağlık ekibidir. Bize yapılanlar ırkçılık. üzür kabul etmiyoruz” dedi. 

*NorveçÂ´te ölen Döndü Tulum toprağa verildi*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*Norveç’in başkenti Oslo’da Pazar günü kalp yetmezliğinden fenalaşan, yakınlarının sağlık ekipleriyle tartışması sonucu polisin sert tepkisiyle karşılaşan ve bu sırada geç müdahale yüzünden hayatını kaybeden Döndü Tulum’un (63) cenazesi dün Samsun’da toprağa verildi. Döndü Tulum’un VATAN’a konuşan oğlu Kutluay Tulum ve damadı Fedai Uçarlı, annelerinin ölümünden Norveç Polisi ve sağlık ekiplerini sorumlu tuttu. Acılı aile, annelerinin yaşama şansı varken göz göre göre ölüme terk edildiğini söyledi. İşte duygularını anlatan Kutluay Tulum’un ağzından yaşananlar... 

*‘Annem ölüyor yardım edin’*

“Pazar sabahı annem birden fenalaşınca saat 11:31’de yeğenim şevval acil servisi aramış. hiçbir şey söylemeden 20 saniye beklemeye almışlar. Yeğenim telefonu kapatıp eniştem Fedai Uçarlı’ya durumu anlatmış. Bunun üzerine tam 9 kere telefonla ambulans çağrılmış. Eniştem yoldan birkaç defa daha ambulansı aramış. Ben kendi evimden aradığımda da, bana ‘Ambulans yolda sizi polise şikayet ettik. Olay yerine polis de geliyor. Eğer aramaya devam edersen seni de şikayet edeceğiz’ dediler. Başka bir semtten gelen ablam Canan ve eniştem Fedai ile oğulları Burak, olay yerine geldiğinde polis de ambulans da daha ortada yoktu. Yeğenim Burak’la ablam hemen içeri girmiş. Annemin hırıltılı bir şekilde nefes aldığını ve nabzının düştüğünü görünce suni teneffüs yapmaya başlamış. Durumun kötüleştiğini görünce ablam Hülya dışarı fırlayıp, ”Annem ölüyor, yardım edin“ diye bağırmaya başlamış. Bu sırada dışarıda yardım arayan Fedai eniştem caddenin aşağısında ambulans görmüş. Hemen ardından evin önüne polisler gelmiş. Eniştem arabadan çıkmadan bekleyen polisleri gelin diyerek el hareketiyle yardıma çağırmış. Fakat polisler yardım etmemiş. Eniştem polis arabasının camına vurarak ’yardım edin’diye feryat edince, polis dışarı çıkıp sert bir şekilde müdahale etmiş. Dışarı çıkan ablamı da yere yatırmışlar. Bu kadarla kalmayıp kıyafetlerini çıkartıp başlarına geçirmişler. Bunun bir açıklaması yok. Tamamen polis donsunlar diye bunları yapmış. Polisten onay alan sağlık ekibi gayet lakayt bir şekilde sanki gezmeye gelmiş gibi elleri kolları bomboş içeri girmiş. şok bile uygulamadan basit bir kalp masajı yaptıktan sonra annemin öldüğünü söylemişler. İnsan haklarına tamamen aykırı. Norveç’te kimsenin daha önce görmediği bir uygulama. Elimizdeki görüntülerde sağlık ekibinin müdahaleyi 12:00’da yaptığı açıkça belli. Ben olay yerine en uzak semt olan Stovner’den 12:00’da eve geldiğimde daha müdahale edilmemişti. Kalp krizi deniyor ama ama annemde kalp yetmezliği var. Kalbin atışı ve kan pompalama hızı yavaşladığı için anneme erken yapılacak bir müdahale onu hayatta tutardı. Polisle acil servis arasında geçen konuşmada ’Büyük ihtimalle Pakistanlı bir aile olabilir. Tehlikeli hatta terörist olabilirler’şeklinde ifadeler var. Annemi göz göre göre öldürdüler. Annemizin katili Norveç Polisi ve sağlık ekibi.” 

*’Bize kara kafa diyorlar’*

“Norveç dünyanın en zengin ülkesi olabilir ama şu hareketleriyle insan hakları açısından en yoksul ülkelerden biri olduğunu gösterdi. Bize yapılan ırkçılıktan başka bir şey değil. Yabancılara ’kara kafa’derler. Aynı muameleyi bize de yaptılar. Ben evde tedavi hizmeti veren bir sağlık kuruluşunda yöneticiyim. Yeğenim 19 yaşında orada doğdu büyüdü. Eniştem 35 yıldır Norveç’te yaşıyor. Hiçbirimizin dil problemi yok. Gayet düzgün bir Norveççe konuşuyoruz. Biz tamamen entegre olmuş kişileriz. İş arkadaşlarımız ve dostlarımız Norveçliler. Ama şu an itibariyle Norveç’ten nefret ediyorum. Burada iş bulma imkanımız olsa hemen geri dönmeyi düşünüyoruz. 

*‘üZERİMİZDEKİLERİ üIKARDILAR’* 

Norveç polisi, ambulansın gecikmesine tepki gösteren Fedai Uçarlı’ya sert müdahale etti. Uçarlı’yı karların üzerine yatırarak ellerini kelepçeleyen polis, annesinin içeride ölmek üzere olduğunu söyleyen Canan Uçarlı’yı da kadın olmasına bakmadan hırpaladı. Fedai Uçarlı, soğuğa rağmen polisin üzerlerindeki kıyafetleri çıkardığını söyledi. 

*‘üzür kabul etmiyoruz AİHM’e kadar gideriz’* 

Kayınvalidesinin hayatını kurtarmak isterken Norveç polisinin sert müdahalesiyle karşılaşan damat Fedai Uçarlı, hukuk mücadelesinden vazgeçmemeye kararlı: “Benim evim annemizin bulunduğu eve 5 km. mesafede. Ben geldim ama 1 km. uzaklıktaki ambulans hala gelememişti. 35 yıldır Norveç’te yaşıyorum. Orada emekli oldum. Hiçbir dil problemim yok. Norveççem Türkçem kadar, hatta belki de daha iyi. Bu Türklere yapılan bir eziyet. Bir Norveçli’nin başına bunlar gelse dünyayı ayağa kaldırılardı. şimdi Türkiye nota verdiği için tek korkum var. O da Norveç özür dileyerek bu işi kapatmaya çalışacak. üzür istemiyoruz. Ben hiçbir özrü kabul etmiyorum. Polis ve acil servis hakkında dava açtık. Gerekirse AİHM’e kadar gideceğiz.” 

*TBMM Norveç’ten bilgi istedi*

TBMM İnsan Haklarını İnceleme Komisyonu Başkanı Zafer üskül, Norveç Parlamentosu İçişleri ve Adalet Komisyonlarına yazı yazarak, polisin bu ülkedeki Türk ailesine saldırması olayıyla ilgili bilgi verilmesini ve olayda ihmali olanlar hakkında gereğinin yapılmasını istedi.Zafer üskül, bu olay hakkında komisyonlarının bilgilendirilmesini ve olayda ihmali olanlar hakkında gereğinin yapılmasını istedi. 

*19 YIL üNCE üLEN EşİNİN YANINA GüMüLDü*

Norveç’ten Samsun’un Ladik ilçesine bağlı Başlamış köyüne getirilen Döndü Tulum, dün gözyaşları içinde son yolculuğuna uğurlandı. Havza Kaymakamı Erol Rüstemoğlu ve Ladik Kaymakamı Kadir Perçin’in de hazır bulunduğu cenazeye yaklaşık bin kişi katıldı. Döndü Hanım, köy mezarlığında 19 yıl önce trafik kazasında hayatını kaybeden eşi İrfan Tulum’un yanına defnedildi.


...

----------

